# Life without DP (And how you'll know you've recovered)



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

.


----------



## seafoamcalm (Apr 3, 2013)

Sounds amazing!!!! I was becoming so afraid that my personality would change Im glad you mentioned it


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

.


----------



## philandrjack (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks for the great thread. One of the things that have always bothered me with DP is the numbing of the sense of smell and as you say the feeling of the sun on the skin etc. Great to know that this goes away so beautifully. Thanks


----------



## FitzRich (Jul 7, 2013)

That's exactly what's happening to me right now as well =D I can especially relate to having my sense of smell come back. It's actually an exciting period in my life right now where I seem to experience something new every day


----------



## dancintrulife (Jun 18, 2009)

Delicate said:


> What we are familiar with is what is safe, so DP does become, in a way, an unwanted yet cosy place to be. At least we know it well.
> .


Ithis is true, I can remember at one point, I wasn't dp-d, I was "normal" but normal actually felt abnormal cos I was so used to the dp! Even though I hated it, it didn't feel right to feel normal and not be worrying about going crazy. It was le, if I'm not thinking about that, what do I think about instead? But you know what, the more you get involved in living again, the more you find better and healthier things to think about instead.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

.


----------

